# new artifical reefs



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Saw on the local news this AM that they have deployed some new artifical reefs about 10 miles south of P'Cola Pass. Anyfo on this?one have any more in


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Bay Ranger said:


> Saw on the local news this AM that they have deployed some new artifical reefs about 10 miles south of P'Cola Pass. Anyfo on this?one have any more in


So the Mass was drifting south. Glad they finally found it. I'll bet it drifted right back to where it was


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

PNJ got it wrong again. I wish that they would get it right for a change.


Article says that they deployed more artificial reefs about 10 miles south of the "Pass". Talked to Robert Turpin and he says that all of the deployed reefs are in state waters.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

State waters is 10.3 statute miles I believe. I just wish they would drop something to the west in state waters. All those I-10 rubble piles are a good run for a small boat.


----------



## H2OBUG (Jul 15, 2014)

does anyone have these new numbers??


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

wrightackle said:


> State waters is 10.3 statute miles I believe. I just wish they would drop something to the west in state waters. All those I-10 rubble piles are a good run for a small boat.


What happened to 9 miles?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes they are in state waters I seen them putting big pyramids down tuesday. It was between Destin and mobile.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

jspooney said:


> What happened to 9 miles?


9 nautical miles he stated statue miles


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Numbers for the new reefs are supposed to be posted on the Escambia web site. Supposedly they update the number following the new deployment.


----------



## Will_R (Jun 28, 2015)

Are these around the Ocean Wind new? I didn't have them, but it's been a long time since I updated my public numbers.

The Escambia website is hosting files that are actually useful and usable right now instead of a stupid pdf and a broken gpx file, so getting official public numbers is easy.

https://myescambia.com/our-services/natural-resources-management/marine-resources/artificial-reefs


----------

